# un X (de) libre - particule de soutien



## jester.

Bonjour.

Je ne sais plus où j'ai vu cette phrase, mais je suis sûr que je l'ai vue comme je l'écris ci-dessous.



> Avez-vous una chambre de libre ?



"Libre" est un adjectif ici, non ? Qu'est-ce qui est donc la justification de la préposition "de" entre l'adjectif et le substantif auquel il est lié ?


----------



## emmaD

On dit en effet "Avez-vous une chambre de libre ?" quand on arrive à l'hôtel. On pourrait dire "Avez-vous une chambre libre ?"

Je ne sais pas très bien d'où vient cet usage. Pour certains mots, c'est la règle ("quoi de neuf ?", "rien de bon", "quelque chose de joli"), héritée du latin. Pour "chambre de libre", cependant, il n'y a guère de justification grammaticale. D'ailleurs, c'est à peu près la seule expression où l'on trouve cela. On ne dira pas "un homme de libre", "un pays de libre". Et je pense qu'on évitera "chambre de libre" dans un style soutenu.


----------



## Orientale

> _De_ est facultatif entre _un_ ou une indication de nombre, précédant un nom, et un adjectif ou un participe passé pris adjectivement avec des verbes marquant un état, une possession ou une perception, comme _être, il y a, se trouver, rester, avoir, trouver, voir, remarquer_, ou _voici, voilà _(parfois non exprimés). _De_ met l'adjectif en relief:
> _Il y eut mille soldats de tués -- Il y eut mille soldats tués -- Il lui reste un bras (de) libre -- J'ai une heure (de) libre -- Voilà une semaine (de) passée -- Encore une semaine (de) passée_



Source : Nouveau dictionnaire des difficultés du français moderne


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

Vous avez donné la réponse avec vos exemples... Dans votre première série de cas, le problème vient des pronoms indéfinis, dont certains ne peuvent se construire directement avec un adjectif : quelque chose d'intéressant, quelqu'un de bien, il y en avait certains de très beaux (mais : j'en voudrais une belle).

Dans le deuxième cas, c'est la construction avec avoir (au sens d'être disponible, être présent) qui entraîne la construction avec "de".

Un homme libre > Il ne reste plus un homme de libre dans ce pays!
Un pays libre > Il n'y a donc pas un seul pays de libre sur ce continent où fleurissent les dictatures?

Il me semble que, du point de vue sémantique, ce "de" sert à opérer une extraction dans un ensemble : non pas simplement "un pays libre", mais plus précisément "un pays libre parmi tous les pays", non pas simplement "un homme libre", mais "un homme libre parmi tous les hommes".


----------



## jester.

Ce serait donc une chambre libre parmi toutes les chambres d'un hôtel, dans mon cas.

Merci pour vos explications qui m'ont aidé beaucoup.

Ce que je trouve intéressant est que (à part des constructions "quoi de neuf", "quelque chose d'intéressant", etc.) "chambre" soit la seule exception avec laquelle on utilise régulièrement de + adjectif. Google confirme cela.


----------



## Sentance

Quand, et pourquoi, est-ce que c'est nécessaire d'utiliser 'de' avec 'libre' ?

Pour exemple, au-dessous

"Vous avez combien de places *de *libres, sur vous dans votre inventaire ?"
ou
"Le Samedi est mon seul jour *de *libre"

Peuvent-ils être

"Vous avez combien de places libres, sur vous dans votre inventaire ?"
or
"Le Samedi est mon seul jour libre"

Si la réponse est 'oui', qui est plus élevé, et quand est-ce que l'on peut utiliser les deux ?  C'est-à-dire, peut-on utiliser les deux tout les temps ?  A chaque fois que l'on utiliserait l'un, on peut utiliser l'autre ?  Ou est-ce qu'il y a une règle ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Contrairement à ce qui a été dit par Pieanne dans le fil initial sur le forum franco-anglais, je dirais que ce _de_ n'est pas du tout familier. Personnellement je préfère le mettre plutôt que l'omettre… Je dirais que ce _de_ est une sorte de _de_ explétif… Mais je m'avance peut-être un peu trop !


----------



## Anne345

Effectivement, ce sont des "de" explétifs. 
Contrairement au "ne" explétif qui est une marque de langage soutenu, il me semble qu'ici c'est le contraire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> Contrairement au "ne" explétif qui est une marque de langage soutenu, il me semble qu'ici c'est le contraire.


Je me suis posé cette question, mais dans le TLFi j'ai trouvé une citation de Balzac…


> _Comme il n'y avait plus qu'un seul pupitre de libre, Louis Lambert vint l'occuper.
> _(BALZAC, _L. Lambert, _1832, p. 43).


Je sais que les citations d'auteurs ne veulent rien dire, mais même en y réfléchissant bien, je ne vois pas de réelle différence de registre entre les deux.


----------



## tie-break

Ce "de" est très courant par exemple lorsque on reserve une chambre dans un hôtel : 
_Bonjour monsieur avez-vous une chambre de libre pour deux personnes ?_

Je suis d'accord qu'il doit s'agire d'un "de" explétif


----------



## Vicomte123

Bonjour,
Après quelques recherches, je suis tombé sur ce qui suit tiré du Grévisse (sacré Maurice!...t'as réponse à tout!):
un adjectif ou un participe passé peuvent être accompagnés de "de" et a alors une indication de quantité. Usage fréquent dans la langue parlée mais qui n'a rien d'incorrect et se trouve aussi à l'écrit: "Il y eut cent hommes de tués", "il y eut encore quelques mots d'échangés", "c'est une bonne chose de faite", "encore une journée de perdue".
Dans tous ces exemples, le "de" n'est pas obligatoire.
Il l'est quand il est utilisé avec "ne...que". Ex: "il n'est de vraie beauté que celle qui habite notre coeur".
Pour plus de détails, voir la construction de l'attribut dans le Grévisse (paragraphe 243 pour mon édition).


----------



## Aoyama

On entend souvent : 
"y a-t-il une table de libre ?", ou aussi "y a-t-il une place de libre" ?
Signifiant bien sûr : "y a-t-il une table/place libre ?".
Comment expliquer ce *de* ?
- Comme un complément de nom, cf. : une table de chevet
- comme un article partitif, cf. : une table de verre
tout en sachant bien que "libre" est un adjectif.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Pinairun

Je pense qu'il s'agit de l'article partitif.

Tu pourrais dire aussi: _Y a-t-il quelque chose de libre?_

Je ne suis pas sûre; attends d'autres opinions, s'il te plaît.


----------



## Aoyama

Je penche aussi pour l'article partitif, comme :
y a-t-il quelque chose de moins cher ?
Problème : un _adjectif_ peut-il admettre un article partitif ?


----------



## chlapec

Je l'interpréterais comme une sorte de 'raccourci' de "de libre disposition" et, donc, comme un complément du nom.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Une table de libre, deux heures de perdues_ : je penche pour _de_ comme particule de soutien (après un substantif déterminé par un adjectif de quantité).


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Aoyama

Te souviens-tu de ce fil ? Et notamment le message n°5 d'Anne35 qui cite ton exemple ?
(quelqu'un qui te ressemble a d'ailleurs participé à ce fil ... )


----------



## sly.alex

Libre est ici un épithète introduit par la préposition "de" : http://grammaire.reverso.net/1_3_07_Lepithete.shtml
Quant à "une table de verre", il me semble que c'est plutôt un CDN aussi puisqu'il exprime la matière de la table :
http://www.123cours.com/complement_du_nom.asp


----------



## Aoyama

Je ne me souvenais plus de ce fil, Zoé, merci de me le signaler. Il ne répond cependant pas vraiment à ma question.
Qui serait celui qui me ressemble ? Lezert ?
J'apprends des choses : 





> particule de soutien (après un substantif déterminé par un adjectif de quantité).


qu'est-ce qu'une _particule de soutien_ ? La suite aussi : " _substantif déterminé par un adjectif de quantité"._..
Quelques exemples ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

TLF, à "de" comme préposition:
*3. **de* + appos.  [L'appos. (attribut raccourci), l'appellation ou la dénomination est introduite par _de,_ particule de soutien, après un subst.]
*c) *[_Dénomination de choses_ (avec un nom commun) :]
*gamma) *[Après un subst. déterminé par un adj. numéral cardinal ou un adj. exprimant une quantité, un nombre.]   _Avoir une heure de libre; quelques centimètres de trop, une fois de plus.  __Il y a deux femmes _*de *_tuées_ (FLAUB., _Champs et grèves, _1848, p. 307). _Deux cent cinquante francs et quinze clefs _*de *_perdus!_ (H. BAZIN, _Vipère, _1948, p. 158)


----------



## Anne345

> L’adjectif et surtout le participe passé qui accompagnent, comme attributs du « sujet réel », _il y a, il est, il reste, il se trouve_, peuvent être introduits par _de_, notamment quand le nom sujet réel est accompagné d’une indication de quantité (article indéfini, numéral, déterminant indéfini). Ce tour est fréquent dans la langue parlée ; il n’a rien d’incorrect, et se trouve d’ailleurs parfois dans l’écrit.
> _Il y eut cent hommes de tués (dans Littré, s. v. de, 7°). — Il y eut encore quelques mots d’échangés (Stendhal, Chartr., XIV)._


(Grevisse)


----------



## Aoyama

Merci JeanDeSponde et Anna345 pour ces remarques éminemment pertinentes. Le truc simple, maintenant, c'est : comment expliquer _simplement_ à des apprenants étrangers la fonction (ou plutôt l'appellation grammaticale) de ce *de *...


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> comment expliquer _simplement_ à des apprenants étrangers la fonction (ou plutôt l'appellation grammaticale) de ce *de *...


Cette *particule de soutien* s'appelle *de inverseur* car elle indique que le rôle du mot qui suit n'est pas celui attendu (dans le cas présent, l'adjectif est attribut et non plus épithète) ; elle a pour fonction de mettre davantage l'accent sur l'adjectif que sur le substantif auquel il se rapporte.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> Cette *particule de soutien* [...] a pour fonction de mettre davantage l'accent sur l'adjectif que sur le substantif auquel il se rapporte.


Pil poil, je trouve. 
On peut voir que, si on ne disait que _"avez vous une table libre"_ ou _"encore deux heures perdues"_, on s'attendrait à ce que la phrase continue pour en dire plus sur la table ou sur les heures; alors que _de libre, de perdues_, en montrant que l'important est l'attribut, signalent que la phrase peut s'arrêter là.


----------



## Aoyama

Je retiens le raisonnement de Maître Capello, qui est intéressant, cette notion de *de inverseur* , pas très simple à expliquer mais à retenir.
JeanDeSponde indique une autre piste, dans ce que j'appellerai la phrase conclusive et/ou non-conclusive. Moins évident (à expliquer) mais contient une part "idiosyncratique" à mentionner.
L'autre problème est de comprendre la qualification de l'adjectif libre (/perdues etc).
*Attribut et non pas épithète *, bien d'accord.
Quid de l'explication qui ferait de _de libre_ un article partitif, mettant _libre _sur le même plan que _bois_ ou _verre_ , l'élément de "liberté" étant pris comme un _attribut matériel_ ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Aoyama said:


> Quid de l'explication qui ferait de _de libre_ un article partitif, mettant _libre _sur le même plan que _bois_ ou _verre_ , l'élément de "liberté" étant pris comme un _attribut matériel_ ?


Ca ne collerait pas avec _trois tables de libre*s*, _alors qu'on dirait _trois tables de verre._..?


----------



## Aoyama

Ca dépend. Je l'ai indiqué dans ma question, et dans mon post #3.
_Libre _est évidemment un adjectif et doit donc s'accorder comme tel, en genre et en nombre, ce qui ne serait pas le cas avec un substantif désignant clairement une matière comme verre ou plastique.
Mais peut-on _quand même_ considérer libre, perdu, tué comme quelque chose de _partitif _(littéralement : faisant partie ... d'une partie, ici : _ce qui est libre/perdu/tué_).
Toujours en reprenant les exemples intéressants cités par JeanDeSponde, on a aussi *de trop*, *de plus* mais qui est différent puisque le *de* est sine qua non, on ne peut pas dire : une fois plus/trop ...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Le _partitif_ *oppose *la partie au tout, _fait la partition._
C'est la différence entre _j'apporte *les* cacahuètes_ (toutes) et _j'apporte *des* cacahuètes_ (une partie).
_Une table de libre, une table de verre_ n'ont, pour moi, aucun partitif, non ?...


----------



## Aoyama

Je ne suis pas très bien ici.
Pour _*les *cacahuètes_  et _ *des* cacahuètes_ , on a l'opposition entre les cacahouètes qu'on achetées, qui se trouvent sur la table (définies) et des cacahouètes en général, pas de partitif ici.
Si on avait : j'apporte des chocolats (des bonbons) ou du chocolat (le produit), alors d'accord.
Pour _table de verre_ , de = (pour moi) _en_ , donc _matière _(c'est _du_ verre).
Par analogie : une table de libre = une table qui fait partie de ce qui est libre ("_du_" libre). Mais là, je reconnais que l'analogie peut être discutable.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Aoyama said:


> Pour _*les *cacahuètes_  et _ *des* cacahuètes_ , on a l'opposition entre les cacahouètes qu'on achetées, qui se trouvent sur la table (définies) et des cacahouètes en général, pas de partitif ici.


J'avoue que mon exemple était mal choisi...
J'aurais dû dire _j'ai mangé la/une salade, _à comparer avec_ j'ai mangé *de *la salade_



Aoyama said:


> Par analogie : une table de libre = une table qui fait partie de ce qui est libre ("_du_" libre). Mais là, je reconnais que l'analogie peut être discutable.


C'est pour cette raison que je faisais remarquer l'accord de l'adjectif dans _deux tables de libre*s*_. 
S'il s'était agit de _deux tables [faisant partie du] libre_, il n'y aurait pas eu accord. 
Mais l'analogie ne tient plus avec _une heure de perdue (dix de trouvées...)._


----------



## nicduf

Une table de libre = une table qui est libre ? la fonction attribut de l'adjectif est alors évidente.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

La question porte en fait surtout sur la nature (préposition ? particule ? partitif?) du "de" qui précède l'adjectif.


----------



## Aoyama

nicduf said:


> Une table de libre = une table qui est libre ? la fonction attribut de l'adjectif est alors évidente.


Jean m'a devancé en répondant (ce que j'allais exactement répondre) :


JeanDeSponde said:


> La question porte en fait surtout sur la nature (préposition ? particule ? partitif?) du "de" qui précède l'adjectif.


car on pourrait très bien dire : une table libre.
Ceci dit (pour reprendre Jean), l'expression "une *de *perdue, dix *de* retrouvées" pose le même problème ... Et là , même si on pourrait imaginer cette phrase sans *de *, l'usage ne l'accepte pas.


----------



## hotjava

Selon _Le Dictionnaire Collins Robert, _les suivantes sont possible aussi

avoir du temps de libre

heure de libre


----------



## AnnieTC

j'ai lis :
avez-vous une chambre de libre? 
pourquoi il y a "de" ici ? je peux juste dire une chambre libre non? Est-ce que il y a une différence?


----------



## SwissPete

Non, à mon avis il n'y a pas de différence.
J'utiliserais soit l'un soit l'autre.


----------



## brascooo

Bonjour,

Pour que ce soit clair, si l'on met ces exemples en pluriel, cela donnerait :

avoir deux chambres de libre
avoir deux heures de libre
Il ne reste plus que deux hommes de libre dans ce pays
Il a été dit deux choses d'intéressant dans ce discours 

ou alors c'est tout le contraire ?

Merci à tous,

Bra


----------



## Maître Capello

L'adjectif doit toujours s'accorder avec le nom qu'il qualifie. Donc:

_deux chambres de libre*s*
deux heures de libre*s*
deux hommes de libre*s*_

 _deux choses d'intéressant(es)_  
_deux choses intéressant*es*_
_quelque chose *d'*intéressan*t*_ (car _quelque chose_ est neutre, donc masculin singulier)


----------



## Aoyama

Cet emploi de "de" est problématique, je n'ai pas su l'expliquer dans ce type de phrase très courant : "avez-vous une chambre de libre (pour ce soir)"... Comme le dit emmaD, on pourrait se passer de ce "de", et on peut considérer que ce "de" est "parlé" ou "populaire".
On pourrait se demander si nos amis belges, suisses ou québécois l'utilisent. Peut-être pas.
J'ai tenté d'expliquer ce "de" comme un article partitif, un peu comme "un livre d'or", "une voiture de série" ...
La remarque d'Orientale est aussi intéressante, suivie de celle de CABEZOTA.
Pour : 





jester. said:


> Ce serait donc une chambre libre parmi toutes les chambres d'un hôtel, dans mon cas.


 oui, mais on peut aussi imaginer que c'est une chambre qui appartient à la catégorie des chambres _libres_. Ceci dit, on ne dira pas "une robe de noir(e)", mais on pourra dire (et là, je pense que c'est du langage parlé) "une bouteille (de) vide", "une bouteille (de) pleine" ... On pourra aussi  (mais assez rare je dirais) avoir "je n'en ai pas de blanche, mais j'en ai une de noire".


----------



## black4321

Je me rends compte, en lisant ce fil, à quel point il est pénible d'être "non-natif", car cette construction "de + adjectif" peut bien déconcerter un "non-natif"... puisqu'elle déconcerte aussi des "natifs".

Nous disons ça tout le temps sans y penser, ce qui est le propre d'un langue maternelle, mais d'où provient une telle construction? Plus haut, une participante disait qu'il s'agissait d'un reste de latin ("Pour certains mots, c'est la règle ("quoi de neuf ?", "rien de bon", "quelque chose de joli"), héritée du latin") comme "quid novi?"

On pourrait dans le cas présent soutenir que le français est d'une précision redoutable, puisque à la question: "Avez-vous une chambre?" l'hôtelier pourra répondre "J'en ai 200" et à la question "Avez-vous une chambre libre" il pourra répliquer : "Aucune n'est en prison".

"De libre" selon moi signifie donc "dans le stock des libres", "parmi les libres". "Avez-vous une chambre libre parmi celles qui le sont ?"

En revanche, "dix hommes de tués" me semble nettement plus difficile à défendre, puisqu'aucune ambiguïté n'est possible.


----------



## Aoyama

black4321 said:


> "De libre" selon moi signifie donc "dans le stock des libres", "parmi les libres". "Avez-vous une chambre libre parmi celles qui le sont ?"


 oui, c'est ce que je dis aussi .


----------



## Jonapedia

Bonjour à tous!

J'étais en train de lire la rubrique "Néologismes et Anglicismes" sur le site de L'Académie Française quand j'ai vu cette expression:

"N'avoir aucun moment de libre"

J'ai recherché en ligne et j'ai trouvé d'autres expressions avec la même structure comme "il n'y a aucun lit de libre", ainsi que d'autres encore sans le "de" comme "aucun électeur intelligent <ferait qqch>". Ce que je veux savoir, c'est ce que le "de" signifie. Si je dis "n'avoir aucun moment libre", y a-t-il une différence de sens? En outre, est-ce que "aucun <qqch> de <adj>" est une structure employée seulement avec "libre", ou peut-on l'employée avec d'autres adjectifs?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## SergueiL

Cette forme est spécifique. Voilà ce qu'en dit Grevisse (§243 _d_) :


> L'adjectif et surtout le participe passé qui accompagnent, comme attributs du « sujet réel », _il y a_, _il est_, _il reste_, _il se trouve_, peuvent être introduits par _de_, notamment quand le nom sujet réel est accompagné d'une indication de quantité (article indéfini, numéral, déterminant indéfini). Ce tour est fréquent dans la langue parlée; il n'a rien d'incorrect, et se trouve d'ailleurs parfois dans l'écrit.


Puis il donne des exemples dans lesquels le DE n'est pas obligatoire (comme les vôtres).


> _Il y eut cent hommes _DE_ tués_ (LITTRÉ, s.v. de, 7°)
> _Il y eut encore quelques mots _D_'échangés_ (STENDHAL, Chartr., XIV)


Puis dans lesquels il est très fréquent (quand l'expression comporte le pronom EN)


> _Sur cent habitants, il y en a deux _DE_ riches_ (LITTRÉ)
> _En voilà encore une _DE_ passée_ (SAND, Homme de neige, tII, p.250)


Et enfin dans lesquels il est obligatoire :


> 1) quand l'adjectif attribut précède son sujet et que le verbe est construit avec _ne_..._que_
> 2) quand l'adjectif se rapporte à _quelqu'un_, _quelque chose_, _personne_, _rien_, à _que_ relatif, à _que_, _quoi_ interrogatifs, à ceci, à cela.
> _Il n'y a _D_'universel que ce qui est suffisamment grossier pour l'être_ (VALÉRY, Mauvaises pensées et autres)
> _Il y a quelqu'un _DE_ malade_
> QU_'a-t-il de remarquable ?_


J'espère que cela vous aidera. Cette question a peut-être déjà été traitée sur le forum mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas eu le courage d'aller explorer la jungle des fils comportant le terme DE.


----------



## Thomas1

Thomas1 said:


> _C’est chuette que tu aies les jeudis libres._





Maître Capello said:


> _C'est chouette que tu *aies* les jeudis *de* libres._


Comment-peut on expliquer l'emploi de la préposition «de» dans ma phrase ? Je cite un message pertinante [de ce] fil […] :


Anne345 said:


> L’adjectif et surtout le participe passé qui accompagnent, comme attributs du « sujet réel », _il y a, il est, il reste, il se trouve_, peuvent être introduits par _de_,  notamment quand le nom sujet réel est accompagné d’une indication de  quantité (article indéfini, numéral, déterminant indéfini). Ce tour est  fréquent dans la langue parlée ; il n’a rien d’incorrect, et se trouve  d’ailleurs parfois dans l’écrit.
> _Il y eut cent hommes de tués (dans Littré, s. v. de, 7°). — Il y eut encore quelques mots d’échangés (Stendhal, Chartr., XIV)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Grevisse)
Click to expand...

S'agit-il de l'indication de quantité transmise par l'article défini, c'est-à-dire, dans ce contexte, « les jeudis » équivaut à « tous les jeudis au semestre » ?


----------



## Maître Capello

L'extrait cité de Grevisse n'est ici pas pertinent parce qu'il ne s'agit *pas* de l'expression _il y a_, etc. Pour la raison de l'emploi de ce _de_, voir plutôt mon message #23.


----------

